# Combo tip Screwdriver



## 360max

Buy #2


----------



## 460 Delta

The first screwdriver I grab is an old 9-1 Greenlee. That is what I might recommend.


----------



## HackWork

Panel screws generally use the #2 square while devices use #1. Not sure how that translates to the combo tip.


----------



## Forge Boyz

The other issue is that not all manufacturers orient the square with the flat the same. For some reason Siemens has the square "square" with the slot, and Square D has it diagonal.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents

You need both if you’re doing receptacles and panel covers.


----------



## HackWork

460 Delta said:


> The first screwdriver I grab is an old 9-1 Greenlee. That is what I might recommend.


The Greenlee 9in1 has a huge handle, it is the same size as the handle on the largest Klein screwdriver.

The Lenox 9in1 is essentially the same thing as far as the shaft and tips, but it has a normal size handle, equal to the handle on the very typical mid size Klein screwdriver.


----------



## 460 Delta

HackWork said:


> The Greenlee 9in1 has a huge handle, it is the same size as the handle on the largest Klein screwdriver.
> 
> The Lenox 9in1 is essentially the same thing as far as the shaft and tips, but it has a normal size handle, equal to the handle on the very typical mid size Klein screwdriver.


I've got arthritis in my hands and what I'm pretty sure is carpal tunnel also, the big size is a plus.


----------



## bostonPedro

I use the Klein 11-1 
The Robertson #2 (square tip) is good for smaller (1/2" to 1" ) conduit fittings and panel work
The Robertson #1 is good for receptacles although I mainly use the #2 Phillip's
The small straight is good for terminating heating units I work on
Nut driver is good for ground screws and the screws that tin knockers use on the covers of heating units.
#1 Phillips is good for the random small screw you may encounter. 
Larger size nut driver is good for hex head screws and the thunderbolt pins I use with a ramset for small conduit and a few other things. 

This is the first combo driver I have used on the job after almost 2 decades in our business and I like it...less stuff I have to carry or lose


----------



## Martine

I tried out the klein one and had a really hard time getting some of the bits out of their tubing. Even the associate had to grab a pair of plyers to get one of them out. Did I grab a lemon?

I got gifted the multibit wera but didn't like how big the bit where you set the bit in was so I returned it. 

Does anyone else have a favorite?


----------



## HackWork

bostonPedro said:


> I use the Klein 11-1
> The Robertson #2 (square tip) is good for smaller (1/2" to 1" ) conduit fittings and panel work
> The Robertson #1 is good for receptacles although I mainly use the #2 Phillip's
> The small straight is good for terminating heating units I work on
> Nut driver is good for ground screws and the screws that tin knockers use on the covers of heating units.
> #1 Phillips is good for the random small screw you may encounter.
> Larger size nut driver is good for hex head screws and the thunderbolt pins I use with a ramset for small conduit and a few other things.
> 
> This is the first combo driver I have used on the job after almost 2 decades in our business and I like it...less stuff I have to carry or lose


I like the 9in1 that a few brands make (Lenox, Greenlee, etc.) because it gets rid of the 2 torx tips that I have never used, and replaces them with fullsize #2 phillips and slotted tips.

The full size tips (like the ones in the 5in1) are better and don't slip out like the little mini tips do.


----------



## B-Nabs

I got a new Klein 11-in-1 recently that replaces the two useless Torx bits with #1 and #2 ECX (combo) bits. I like it very much. I've heard people complain about the bits falling out of Klein multi drivers but I haven't had too much trouble with that. One tip: there are two "tubes" that hold the bits, one thicker than the other. If you're going to turn a 1/4" hex head with this driver, make sure you do it with the thicker "tube", the thinner one can flare out and it doesn't grip the bits as well after that. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bostonPedro

HackWork said:


> I like the 9in1 that a few brands make (Lenox, Greenlee, etc.) because it gets rid of the 2 torx tips that I have never used, and replaces them with fullsize #2 phillips and slotted tips.
> 
> The full size tips (like the ones in the 5in1) are better and don't slip out like the little mini tips do.


I would never buy a combo tool with a torx tip. I simply do not use them except in very rare instances. Robertson's I do use though but if there is a flaw its that the square tip can get stuck and pulls out every now and then in a coupling fitting because its not full length.


----------



## HackWork

bostonPedro said:


> *I would never buy a combo tool with a torx tip.* I simply do not use them except in very rare instances. Robertson's I do use though but if there is a flaw its that the square tip can get stuck and pulls out every now and then in a coupling fitting because its not full length.


Doesn't your 11in1 have a pair of torx tips??


----------



## HackWork

This is what I am saying about the Lenox 9in1 (and Greenlee, if you like the bigger handle):









The phillips and straight tips are full size, like you get in the 5in1's. Not the little tips like those that come in the 11in1.

You still have everything else (smaller philips and straight, both square tips, all three nut drivers, you only lose the two torx tips.


----------



## bostonPedro

Martine said:


> I tried out the klein one and had a really hard time getting some of the bits out of their tubing. Even the associate had to grab a pair of plyers to get one of them out. Did I grab a lemon?
> 
> I got gifted the multibit wera but didn't like how big the bit where you set the bit in was so I returned it.
> 
> Does anyone else have a favorite?



Sounds like a lemon. They are not easy to pull out which is good because they are short but you shouldn't have to use plyers


----------



## bostonPedro

HackWork said:


> This is what I am saying about the Lenox 9in1 (and Greenlee, if you like the bigger handle):
> 
> View attachment 131118
> 
> 
> The phillips and straight tips are full size, like you get in the 5in1's. Not the little tips like those that come in the 11in1.
> 
> You still have everything else (smaller philips and straight, both square tips, all three nut drivers, you only lose the two torx tips.


I like that. When the Klein loses it usefulness I would probably get that because the bits are longer...….


----------



## eddy current

I like the Milwaukee one because the tips are long and can be used easily in a screw gun.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-10-in-1-Square-Drive-Multi-Bit-Driver-48-22-2102/204069716

I also have had problems with the Klein one with the tips not coming out or not going back in. 

Klein tools are garbage. I Only use their linesmen pliers.


----------



## bostonPedro

HackWork said:


> Doesn't your 11in1 have a pair of torx tips??


No torx tips 
2 Phillip's #1 and #2 
2 straight tips 
2 Robertson's #1 and #2
3 nut drivers 


Derp :biggrin: its a nine in one 
I think the 11-1 has the torx


----------



## HackWork

bostonPedro said:


> No torx tips
> 2 Phillip's #1 and #2
> 2 straight tips
> 2 Robertson's #1 and #2
> 3 nut drivers
> 
> 
> Derp :biggrin: its a nine in one
> I think the 11-1 has the torx


It's a Klein? I did not know that they made a 9in1. What is the configuration if it's missing the 2 torx tips but it doesn't use fullsize tips like the Lenox?


Klein 11in1:


----------



## telsa

Combo drivers are not appropriate for production work, apprentices.


----------



## bostonPedro

The number #1 Robertson is a long shaft with the Phillips #2. The flats are small as is the #2 Robertson and #1 Phillips. It would be better imo if they put the #2 Robertson with the #2 Phillips on the long part because as it is now the Robertson #2 which I tend to use more often pulls out 
Got it at Home Depot 


Edit----they call it multibit and the picture they have on their site is wrong as it shows 3 Phillip's tips but the description says the right bits


----------



## HackWork

bostonPedro said:


> The number #1 Robertson is a long shaft with the Phillips #2. The flats are small as is the #2 Robertson and #1 Phillips. It would be better imo if they put the #2 Robertson with the #2 Phillips on the long part because as it is now the Robertson #2 which I tend to use more often pulls out
> Got it at Home Depot
> 
> 
> Edit----they call it multibit and the picture they have on their site is wrong as it shows 3 Phillip's tips


I see, and I agree completely that the #2 phillips and #2 square should be on the larger tip.


----------



## bostonPedro

telsa said:


> Combo drivers are not appropriate for production work, apprentices.


Power tools are for production not hand tools YET we all use hand tools. If I am piping multiple small conduit runs I use a battery operated bandsaw not a hacksaw and an impact with a reamer attachment that has a #2 Robertson built into it not a nut driver, ratchet or pump plyers and a file or hand reamer and a hex bit that fits the appropriate nut size not a nutdriver or ratchet and since we tend to use offset conduit straps it goes faster than using normal conduit straps so something as minor as offset conduit clamps aids production. Now if the plumbers finally put in trap primers in a small room dedicated to them then the multitool comes in handy, same is true when the tin knockers put in heating units, same is true when we hang electrical heating units, same is true when devicing or other multitasks in a day...multitools have a place


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Martine said:


> I tried out the klein one and had a really hard time getting some of the bits out of their tubing. Even the associate had to grab a pair of plyers to get one of them out. Did I grab a lemon?
> 
> I got gifted the multibit wera but didn't like how big the bit where you set the bit in was so I returned it.
> 
> Does anyone else have a favorite?


I like the Klein 5-in-1 and 11-in-1. 

I use pliers at times to pull out seldom used tips. I think this is really funny you had that issue too because so many guys say the tips fall out (a problem I've never had).


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> I like the Klein 5-in-1 and 11-in-1.
> 
> I use pliers at times to pull out seldom used tips. I think this is really funny you had that issue too because so many guys say the tips fall out (a problem I've never had).


The smaller tips often either fall out or get stuck after the person used the sleeve that the tip goes into as a nutdriver. Since it is only a sleeve without as much beef as a normal nut driver, using it on nuts deforms the hex shape and either makes it loose or tight around the tip.


----------



## Kawicrash

This is my favourite. Normal size bits, easy to replace if you loose one, smaller diameter fits into tighter spots, standard 1/4" hex fits in impact driver or drill if needed, and just feels like a normal screwdriver when you're using it.
I HATE, HATE, HATE the Klein 11in1.
...Did I mention I hate the 11in1?...

http://picquic.ca


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> The smaller tips often either fall out or get stuck after the person used the sleeve that the tip goes into as a nutdriver. Since it is only a sleeve without as much beef as a normal nut driver, using it on nuts deforms the hex shape and either makes it loose or tight around the tip.


I don't think I've really used the 1/4" tube as a nutdriver, I normally use a magnetic 1/4" or 5/16" tip (made for the impact) in the 1/4" tube.


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> I don't think I've really used the 1/4" tube as a nutdriver, I normally use a magnetic 1/4" or 5/16" tip (made for the impact) in the 1/4" tube.


I used to use it in a pinch, sometimes you would find the odd 1/4" head on a ground screw instead of the typical 5/16". And even just using it those few times would deform it. 

The 11in1 changed that because you could then use the tube that fits into the 3/8" shaft, that had more meat on it than the one that fit into the 5/16" shaft.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I used to use it in a pinch, sometimes you would find the odd 1/4" head on a ground screw instead of the typical 5/16". And even just using it those few times would deform it.
> 
> The 11in1 changed that because you could then use the tube that fits into the 3/8" shaft, that had more meat on it than the one that fit into the 5/16" shaft.


I normally have the magnetic tip in my apron and like the magnetic aspect especially on short screws.


----------



## Chops146

Klein's Heavy Duty 11-in-1 with combo tips has worked well for me. Secure hold on the bits, but don't require excessive effort to remove. It has 2 Phillips, 2 flat, 2 square, 2 combo tip, and ⅜, 5/16, and ¼ nut driver. The ⅜ and 5/16 tip holders also work quite well as hex keys with the tips removed.


----------



## JakeDaSnake1737

HackWork said:


> Panel screws generally use the #2 square while devices use #1. Not sure how that translates to the combo tip.


My Klein 11in1 has #1 on one side and #2 on the other.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeDaSnake1737

460 Delta said:


> I've got arthritis in my hands and what I'm pretty sure is carpal tunnel also, the big size is a plus.


That's a good tip (from someone with arthritis)

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------

